# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Подготовительная группа

## Галина Ш.

Приглашаю к общению на тему о подготовишках.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
У меня возник вопрос ко всем оцениваете ли вы детей подготовительной группы? Если да,то как(за четверть,За полугодие)

*Добавлено через 4 часа 36 минут*
У нас  в этом году потребовали аттестовывать подготовишек.Мы все возмущались, как можно аттестовать 4-5 леток. Но против начальства не пойдешь!

----------


## koluchka

http://files.mail.ru/KM26Y4
 вот ссылочка на диагностику эстетических способностей детей 6-7 лет. на основе Домогацкой.

----------


## Светорада

Диагностика по Домогацкой у меня есть. Нас тоже заставляют оценивать подготовишек, конечно мы им ставим пятерки.

----------


## koluchka

прежняя ссылочка немного не та. вот правильная диагностика. 
http://files.mail.ru/2B8F08

----------


## Галина Ш.

Ой, девочки, диагностика это хорошо! Но мы уже много лет без диагностики берём всех подряд!!Мы их конечно слушаем, но выбирать не приходится.:frown:

----------


## Светорада

> Ой, девочки, диагностика это хорошо! Но мы уже много лет без диагностики берём всех подряд!!Мы их конечно слушаем, но выбирать не приходится.:frown:


такая же история. учим всех кто пришел.

----------


## belta123

> Ой, девочки, диагностика это хорошо! Но мы уже много лет без диагностики берём всех подряд!!Мы их конечно слушаем, но выбирать не приходится


Абсолютно согласна.

----------


## koluchka

мы тоже учим всх кто пришел. цель моей работы была:
1 - выбрать поющих детей для своего ансамбля. трудно работать с теми у кого совсем нет слуха. 
2 - помочь родителям сориентироваться в разнообразии специальностей. сказать, что вот у вашего ребенка больше склонность к рисованию, зачем вы его отдаете на фортепиано? нужно же от способностей и желания  ребенка тоже отталкиваться, а не толко от каких-то представлений родителей о той или иной специальности. вот хореография - это красочно, ярко, но если у ребенка напрочь отсутсвует чувство ритма, если это, извините, маленький слоник, зачем его отдавать на хореографию? может на рисовании или в театре ему будет лучше? и получаться будет лучше.  а еще многие родители пытаются в детях реализовать свои упущенные возможности и желания. вот хотела я в детсве играть на пианино, пусть мой ребенок играет. а что у ребенка к этому никаких способностей нет, он будет только упираться и постоянный стресс получать - это никого не волнует. цель работы - все-таки выявлять способности детей и направлять деток  на те специальности, где им будет комфортнее. 
 Я выдавала родителям карточку с баллами и рекомендации. а они уже делали окончательный выбор, который несомненнно за родителями. но большинство родителей прислушались и отдали своих детишек согласно рекомендациям. пользы от этого больше.

----------


## marina0setrova

Обращаюсь с просьбой: разрабатывая урок с первоклашками наткнулась на проблему: не могу найти легкий приятный канон для детей. Посмотрела свои запасы, прошлась по интернету - все сложно. Хотелось бы начать с простенького, но красивого.

----------


## marina0setrova

Часть постов перенесена в новую тему Методика Татьяны Боровик

----------


## klio

Тоже берем всех подряд. В моей практике были случаи, когда ребенок пришел ужасным гудошником, а вскоре пел в ансамбле вокалистов. Их руководитель говорил, что может петь все партии (если вдруг 2-е сопрано или альт прогуливал)

----------


## Rizhaya

То же самое, берём всех, кто придёт.Тем более на районе выберать не приходится, хотя редко , но бывают исключения, что можно найти хорошего ребёнка.

----------


## Larisa Kratidis

> Приглашаю к общению на тему о подготовишках.
> 
> *Добавлено через 3 минуты*
> У меня возник вопрос ко всем оцениваете ли вы детей подготовительной группы? Если да,то как(за четверть,За полугодие)
> 
> *Добавлено через 4 часа 36 минут*
> У нас  в этом году потребовали аттестовывать подготовишек.Мы все возмущались, как можно аттестовать 4-5 леток. Но против начальства не пойдешь!


я оцениваю детей печатью.Красная-блестяще.Зеленая-хорошо.цвет значения не имеет.Оценки выставляют во втором семестре.

----------


## Larisa Kratidis

[QUOTE=marina0setrova;2390998]Обращаюсь с просьбой: разрабатывая урок с первоклашками наткнулась на проблему: не могу найти легкий приятный канон для детей. Посмотрела свои запасы, прошлась по интернету - все сложно. Хотелось бы начать с простенького, но И
иИкрасивого.[/QUOTИспользуйте любую песенку,попевку и т. д.Василек,Как под горкой ,под горой,Андрей-воробей,Ходит зайка по саду,Едет.едет паровоз и др.

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*



> Абсолютно согласна.


Уважаемая Галина.Дмш,дши-школы общеэстетического воспитания.Наша задача-развивать муз.способности.Методик много.Могу помочь практическим советом.Задавайте вопросы.

----------


## Светлана...

Лариса, вот и встретились здесь... А у меня для малышей есть красивые медали, сделала родительница-художник, вот ими поощряю. В конце урока "медалисты" выходят к доске "на поклон" (подготовка к выходу на сцену), остальные (иногда я одна, т.к.  все заработали медали) аплодируют. Забавно то, что старшеклассники, увидев медали, тут же хотят в "них поиграть". Детство...

----------


## koluchka

интересные идеи и с медалями и с печатью. а где берут печати? с ними ведь один раз купил и много раз используй... а медали каждый раз делать надо...

----------


## Тоня Уманская

одно время у нас продавали детские печати в канцтоварах,сейчас только на ручках есть такие печати.они высыхают.нучна коробочка,как для настоящих печатей с поролоном и краской.У педагога из школы Столярского печати привезли ученики из Германии

----------


## Светлана...

С Медали остаются в классе - они переходящие, после урока бегут и показывают родителям, а затем вешают на крючок в классе.

----------


## koluchka

понятно! будем пробовать!

----------


## Олесечка

А у нас подготовишки получают наклейки. Клеим их на папку с нотами или в альбом.

----------


## Irina_82

Большое спасибо за советы, а я вот с начала  учебного года ломаю голову как можно было разнообразить оценивание  учеников, думала уже нотки тоже разных цветов выдавать(красная нотка отл, зеленая нотка хор и т. д ) но просто потом посидела подумала, это ж сколько надо их вырезать на каждый урок и вот как то  остыла!

----------


## never_give_up

Вырезать нотки и медальки - это действительно трудоемко. 
Мой метод проще, хотя и занимает пару минут времени на уроке. Использую для оценки разноцветные фломастеры и рисую в детской тетради звезды, цветы, или что дети попросят. У детей - море счастья! :smile:
Последнее время, кстати, дети иногда просят ставить им оценку, т.к. многие уже готовятся к школе, где их приучают к 12-бальной системе...

----------


## unoleg

Я работаю с малышами 2 год. Удивительно, но дети так неожиданно раскрываются, что я, педагог с немаленьким стажем бываю просто шокирована, когда "гудошники" начинают петь, и открывается очень красивый тембр голоса. Всетаки наша задача учить всех желающих. Все получится!

----------


## киселева римма

> Обращаюсь с просьбой: разрабатывая урок с первоклашками наткнулась на проблему: не могу найти легкий приятный канон для детей. Посмотрела свои запасы, прошлась по интернету - все сложно. Хотелось бы начать с простенького, но красивого.


Попробуйте взять попевку "Слышишь песню у ворот", "Вей, вей ветерок"-детям очень нравится, а эти попевки есть в любом сборнике по сольфеджио.

----------


## Светлана...

Дети с удовольствием поют канон "Братец Яков".
Маркеры-печати продаются в магазинах "Икея", они разного цвета и с разным рисунком.

----------


## Мария.Мэри

Здравствуйте. С этого года я стала заниматься с детьми 5 лет. У меня совсем нет опыта занятий с подготовительными классами. Подскажите, пожалуйста, существует ли программа для подготовишек, и как ее найти. Вы бы мне очень помогли.

----------


## ecovenko

Думаю,со мной многие согласятся-научить можно любого ребенка,даже не имеющего никаких способностей.Главное-это система в занятиях!!!Да и еще ,конечно,чтобы сами занятия задевали душу ребенка.Уменя была девочка-полный "ноль".Я к ней и так и этак....намекала родителям,что может быть лучше им заняться чем-то другим,но они ни в какую.Она в начале не могла даже просто звук тянуть,ужас!!!И что вы думаете-на четвертый год обучения она запела,Да еще как...Вот и думай потом...Но,конечно сил нужно положить очень много!!!

----------


## Olushka

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, существует ли программа для подготовишек, и как ее найти


На нашем форме в методике Татьяны Анатольевны Боровик вы найдете множество сокровищ, еще не заходили? :Ok:  :Aga: 
Вот здесь  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126918&page=2  посмотрите Домогацкую пост 28 
Это  http://files.mail.ru/FTOR1X    "СОЛЬФЕДЖИО. Примерная программа и методические рекомендации для подготовительных отделений ДМШ и ДШИ" (Министерство культуры РФ научно-методический центр по художественному образованию, Москва.-2003)

----------


## marcisa

Здравствуйте, Марина. Интересные и разнообразные каноны есть у Попляновой Е. "Игровые каноны на уроках музыки"

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Коллеги, кто работает с малышами 3-4 года? На каких авторов вы операетесь? По чьим методикам работаете? Я веду у детей этого возраста игровое сольфеджио. И пока нахожусь в постоянном поиске интересного и доступного материала. Я использую "Музыкальную азбуку" Железновых и др. Может кто-то захочет поделиться своим опытом?

----------


## Chesslove

> Обращаюсь с просьбой: разрабатывая урок с первоклашками наткнулась на проблему: не могу найти легкий приятный канон для детей. Посмотрела свои запасы, прошлась по интернету - все сложно. Хотелось бы начать с простенького, но красивого.


Попробуйте сами придумать!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> интересные идеи и с медалями и с печатью. а где берут печати? с ними ведь один раз купил и много раз используй... а медали каждый раз делать надо...


Нам на коференции в Америке дарили. Там, правда, по английски, но мои дети в восторге. Попробуйте купить в интернет магазине.

----------


## ФеяЛиЯ

Здравствуйте! Мы тоже долго ломали головы, как же оценивать дошколят и вообще, стоит ли это делать? Администрация требует отчетности в цифрах, так что без оценок ну никак нам не обойтись. В журнал ставим только 5 и 4. А для детей я распечатываю на принтере обыкновенные смайлики (предварительно увеличив их до размера примерно 2,5Х2,5 см)::smile: :frown: :confused: (что-то в этом роде) и в конце урока раздаю ребятишкам. Хранят они их по-разному ( в зависимости от фантазии родителей). Кто-то вклеивает в специальную тетрадку, кто-то в конвертик складывает...

----------


## Котюкова Наталья

Только 10 +!

----------


## Асташкина Надежда

Друзья, предлагаю Вам сборник Косиновой "Гимнастика для развития речи". Может пригодиться в работе с малышами.  Косинова Л. Гимнастика для развития речи.pdf.html

----------


## B_ME4TAX

Здравствуйте! Предлагаю сборник для работы с дошколятами.
Муз.гимнастика для пальчиков.pdf
http://files.mail.ru/158IDU

----------


## Манефа

B_ME4TAX
Огромное спасибо за муз. гимнастику. Очень помогает. Всего доброго. :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Алексей Карманов

Здравствуйте! Кто может помочь с программой для подготовишек по хору и сольфеджио. Очень нужно! И времени совсем не осталось..

----------


## брудик евгения

> На нашем форме в методике Татьяны Анатольевны Боровик вы найдете множество сокровищ, еще не заходили?
> Вот здесь  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126918&page=2  посмотрите Домогацкую пост 28 
> Это  http://files.mail.ru/FTOR1X    "СОЛЬФЕДЖИО. Примерная программа и методические рекомендации для подготовительных отделений ДМШ и ДШИ" (Министерство культуры РФ научно-методический центр по художественному образованию, Москва.-2003)


Добрый день ! С удовольствием посмотрела бы сольфеджио, работаю с подготовишками ДМШ первый год ,поэтому любая информация ценна! А файл не открывается истек срок хранения если не сложно загрузите пожалуйста еще раз! заранее огромное спасибо! :Aga:

----------


## kashkahaelena

Всем здравствуйте. С подготовишками действительно трудно работать, но и интересно.
Урок с подготовишками должен быть очень разнообразным, ведь концентрация внимания у детей такого возраста  маленькая. Поэтому урок должен делиться на несколько частей: ритмика, сольфеджио, слушание музыки. 
Из учебников можно предложить Коляревскую - Крафт Сольфеджио для подготовительной группы, учебники по ритмике, игровое сольфеджио Алексеевой,прописи  Калининой, релятивная система (таблица) и конечно, Ваша фантазия. Детям должно быть интересно. Что касается оценивания, то это  условно, хотя оценки ставим на бумаге.

----------


## Olushka

> Добрый день ! С удовольствием посмотрела бы сольфеджио, работаю с подготовишками ДМШ первый год ,поэтому любая информация ценна! А файл не открывается истек срок хранения если не сложно загрузите пожалуйста еще раз! заранее огромное спасибо!


 Добрый вечер, Евгения, рада помочь http://files.mail.ru/8DEFCN
Простите, что сразу не ответила, к сожалению проблемы с интернетом.

Вот еще, может быть пригодится,- Алексеевой "Игровое сольфеджио" http://files.mail.ru/0IYWPL
и Калининой "Музыкальные прописи для малышей" http://files.mail.ru/PCAR8T

----------


## Muzikantka

> Коллеги, кто работает с малышами 3-4 года? На каких авторов вы операетесь? По чьим методикам работаете? Я веду у детей этого возраста игровое сольфеджио. И пока нахожусь в постоянном поиске интересного и доступного материала.


Я работаю с детками от 2-х лет, но в большинстве случаев индивидуально. С группами работаю с 4,5 лет. Единого учебника, подходящего для возраста 3-4 года я так и не встретила. Тоже всё собираю по крупицам.

Возможно, Вам пригодятся в работе:
Кацер "Обучение пению дошколят" http://files.mail.ru/0LF62G
Жигалко, Казанская "Музыка, фантазия, игра" http://files.mail.ru/UN988O
Геталова "Секреты Дилидона" тетрадь-ракраска http://files.mail.ru/HV24HT

----------


## belta123

*Muzikantka*,

Ирина, мне очень понравилась книга Жигалко, Казанская "Музыка, фантазия, игра". А продолжение у неё есть?Тут всего 5 уроков.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если не трудно. На обложке стоит цифра 1, значит есть 2?

----------


## Muzikantka

> На обложке стоит цифра 1, значит есть 2?


К сожалению, так больше ничего из выпусков не вышло, по крайней мере в последние несколько лет мне не встретилось. Мне тоже интересно продолжение.

----------


## belta123

> Мне тоже интересно продолжение.


В интернет-магазине в списке есть уже тетрадь№2, только в данный момент нет в наличии.Будем искать...

----------


## Muzikantka

> В интернет-магазине в списке есть уже тетрадь№2


Спасибо за информацию, я уже давно рукой махнула, думала они эту серию не продолжали. Сразу заглянула на сайт издательства "Композитор".
Вот полная информация по книжке и цена:
http://www.compozitor.spb.ru/catalog...EMENT_ID=18953

----------


## belova

Возможно, Вам пригодятся в работе:
Кацер "Обучение пению дошколят" http://files.mail.ru/0LF62G
Жигалко, Казанская "Музыка, фантазия, игра" http://files.mail.ru/UN988O
Геталова "Секреты Дилидона" тетрадь-ракраска http://files.mail.ru/HV24HT[/QUOTE]

Спасибо большое за замечательные сборники!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Марина Березина

Какие предметы преподают уважаемые коллеги для подготовишек? По каким программам?

----------


## fufif57

Подготовишки у нас имеют 1 час специальности, 2 часа сольфеджио, 1 час хора, 1 час ритмики - всё это в неделю.  Специальность обычно делим на 2 раза - по 0,5 часа, т.к. детки маленькие, быстро устают, да и за неделю часто забывают, что было на уроке.Всё это с 1 сентября и до конца учебного года. В мае они сдают переводные экзамены по специальности и сольфеджио, после которых уже определяется отделение, на котором они смогут обучаться.

----------


## Тоня Уманская

В нашей школе уже 2й год для подготовительного отделения нашей ДМШ есть отдельная группа сольфеджио по специальной программе(к сожалению,это громко сказано,что программа специальная...на практике дети мучаются на этих уроках...сама бы вела эти уроки,но я не теоретик и "не положено":frown:)
,есть 2 часа специальности(по 0,5 часа,по желанию педагога-3 раза в неделю на свое усмотрению),час хора и мой час шумового оркестра.

----------


## Елена Старицына

> Ой, девочки, диагностика это хорошо! Но мы уже много лет без диагностики берём всех подряд!!Мы их конечно слушаем, но выбирать не приходится.:frown:


Здравствуйте уважаемые педагоги!
Я работаю в дет.шк.иск.на эстетическом отделении. У нас учатся малыши с 5-6 лет. Очень много проблем! Главная в том, что нам все время "светит" хозрасчет (городок маленький, оплату 1-2 тыс. просто не потянут родители),пока вертимся, называясь просто эстет. отделением, хотя по сути подготовка, т. к. с нашего отделения после первого года "растаскивают" более одаренных на "специальности", а потом нам же предъявляют потерю контингента учащихся. Еще одна беда - уровень программ. Те что есть - просто для вундеркиндов. Так что "адаптируемся". Большая просьба ко всем неравнодушным откликнуться и помочь советом, поделиться опытом,подсказать полезные ресурсы инета. Заранее благодарю ! :smile:

----------


## Елена Старицына

Здравствуйте! Скажите, пожалуйста, ваше подготовительное на самоокупаемости? Если да, то какова плата? Сколько лет ведется обучение? По каким программам? Я работаю на эстетическом отделении, но по сути мы и есть подготовительное, поскольку наши дети,порою не закончив наше отделение, "разбираются" по другим отделениям.Я преподаю сценическую речь - работаем над дикцией,стихами,ставим муз.спектакли. Если кто-то поможет,поделится опытом-буду очень благодарна !:smile:

----------


## marcisa

У нас в школе есть подготовительный класс. Обычно в нем ребята занимаются один год и платят, как все учащиеся школы 170 руб. У них есть 1 час сольфеджио и 2 часа специальность.
 Даю ссылку на учебник сольфеджио для подготовительной группы (Металлиди, Перцовская) Мне он нарвится. Здесь много интерсных песенок, муз фрагментов, игр 
http://files.mail.ru/52GF6Y

----------


## Тоня Уманская

marcisa,спасибо Вам большое за выложенную книгу,с которой давно уже хотелось познакомиться-полистать!
Скажите,а Вы работаете по этому учебнику? это,я так понимаю,пособие для педагогов,а само сольфеджио для ДЕТЕЙ???

----------


## marcisa

Да я работаю по этому учебнику. В идеале конечно, чтобы у каждого ребёнка был такой учебник, но... Весь музыкальный материал я даю детям на слух, а для навыков письменных используем прописи

----------


## Muzikantka

> Даю ссылку на учебник сольфеджио для подготовительной группы (Металлиди, Перцовская) Мне он нарвится. Здесь много интерсных песенок, муз фрагментов, игр


Спасибо за ссылочку.
Мне тоже этот учебник очень нравится.

----------


## diatonika

Здравствуйте! Преподаю фортепиано в ДМШ, Могилев Беларусь. У нас последний год с подготовишками просто завал...требуется выполнить план по внебюджету...набираем с первого числа каждого месяца, чем больше - тем лучше. 1 урок фортепиано, 1 урок сольфеджио, цена - примерно 7 $. В том году в начале года было два ученика, к концу - 5. В этом году тянула 8 внебюджетников, из них 2 музыкальные студии (1 урок в неделю ф-но), и плюс бюджета 1,5 ставки, +конц...в конце года не всех берут на бюджет, так как количество мест ограничено...

----------


## TanjaKorovina

> Здравствуйте уважаемые педагоги!
> Я работаю в дет.шк.иск.на эстетическом отделении. У нас учатся малыши с 5-6 лет. Очень много проблем! Главная в том, что нам все время "светит" хозрасчет (городок маленький, оплату 1-2 тыс. просто не потянут родители),пока вертимся, называясь просто эстет. отделением, хотя по сути подготовка, т. к. с нашего отделения после первого года "растаскивают" более одаренных на "специальности", а потом нам же предъявляют потерю контингента учащихся. Еще одна беда - уровень программ. Те что есть - просто для вундеркиндов. Так что "адаптируемся". Большая просьба ко всем неравнодушным откликнуться и помочь советом, поделиться опытом,подсказать полезные ресурсы инета. Заранее благодарю ! :smile:


Елена! Я тоже веду группу на эстетическом отделении и проблемы мне знакомы.Знакома ли вам система К.Орфа? Мне кажется,что многое из того,что есть в этой системе, подходит для детей 5-6 лет. В ин-нете найдёте много материала,а у меня вот такая ссылка есть:http://www.orff-schulwerk.narod.ru/

----------


## Muzikantka

Для тех, кому интересна тема обучения дошкольников, вот ссылка на встречу "вконтакте", начинается запись на международный орф-семинар в Санкт-Петербурге "Музыкальное развитие ребёнка и обучение игре на инструментах в возрасте 3-6 лет" с 1 по 5 ноября 2010 года в Санкт-Петербурге.
Ведущие – специалист по раннему музыкальному развитию в Орф-институте в Зальцбурге (Австрия), профессор Академии Сибелиуса в Хельсинки (Финляндия) – Сойли Перкио и Председатель российского педагогического общества им. Карла Орфа – Вячеслав Жилин.
Я не рекламный агент, я просто туда точно поеду учиться:rolleyes:

http://vkontakte.ru/event18493048

----------


## TanjaKorovina

Я была на подобном семинаре у нас, в Сибири.Получаешь такой толчок для развития!Мне кажется ,всем полезно поучится у орф-педагогов.Это ЗАРАЗИТЕЛЬНО!!!

----------


## Zolannet

Я знакомилась с системой орфовской педагогики для дошкольников в интерпретации Татьяны Тютюнниковой. Вот ссылочка http://www.orff.ru/ Это тоже здорово, согласна с Таней Коровиной - заражаешься творчеством после таких занятий!!!

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

> Приглашаю к общению на тему о подготовишках.
> 
> Добавлено через 3 минуты
> У меня возник вопрос ко всем оцениваете ли вы детей подготовительной группы? Если да,то как(за четверть,За полугодие)


На каждом уроке стараюсь найти что-то, за что можно похвалить малыша. Ведь не всё, но какую-то работу он обязательно сделает блестяще. Это может быть часть домашнего задания, если таковое имеет место, или  действия ребенка в классе. За это он получает выбранную им зверюшку. Это упомянутые уже в обсуждении детские печати с изображением животных, которые я ставлю в его дневник.   Печати остались со времён моего детства. Недочёты мы, конечно же, видим, над недоработками   будем работать. Но это мы видим , и мы будем работать, ведя детей по трудному музыкальному пути. А малыш должен чувствовать, что он молодец, что у него всё получается лучше и лучше от урока к уроку. Поэтому каждый раз в его тетрадочке или дневничке появляется то уточка, то ёжик...С какой радостью бежит он показывать картинку маме! Да ещё ему предстоит раскрасить печать, и дневник получается яркий, и мелкая моторика при раскрашивании неназойливо развивается. Что интересно, вырастая, дети просят продолжать ставить эти печати в их дневники. Конечно не до окончания школы, но до  второго класса, как минимум. Что касается оценок за полугодия, то   мы радуем и детей и себя отличными показателями в классных журналах, внимательно приглядываясь к малышам, строя   довольно реальные планы их индивидуального развития в последующие годы.  Это обсуждается на академических концертах  и заседаниях отделения. Поэтому  в первом классе оценки   бывают  уже довольно объективными.

----------


## Oksyusha26

> У нас в школе есть подготовительный класс. Обычно в нем ребята занимаются один год и платят, как все учащиеся школы 170 руб. У них есть 1 час сольфеджио и 2 часа специальность.
>  Даю ссылку на учебник сольфеджио для подготовительной группы (Металлиди, Перцовская) Мне он нарвится. Здесь много интерсных песенок, муз фрагментов, игр 
> http://files.mail.ru/52GF6Y


Не могли бы вы сохранить учебник в другом формате. У меня старый комп. и формат docx не читает.

----------


## Галина Ш.

> Что касается оценок за полугодия, то мы радуем и детей и себя отличными показателями в классных журналах, внимательно приглядываясь к малышам, строя довольно реальные планы их индивидуального развития в последующие годы.


А не бывает такого,что после подготовительного класса законченного на отлично ребенок не тянет в первом.И вот здесь начинаются претензии от родителей?

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

> А не бывает такого,что после подготовительного класса законченного на отлично ребенок не тянет в первом.И вот здесь начинаются претензии от родителей?


Честно говоря, я с такой ситуацией не встречалась. 
Во - первых, существует индивидуальный подход к ученику;
во-вторых, первый класс даёт возможность в течении ещё одного года  закреплять знания и навыки начального периода обучения;
в-третьих, на протяжении подготовительного года родители знакомятся с реальным положением вещей, они знают, что  похвала направлена на поддержание интереса к обучению. Главное, хороший контакт с родителями.Поэтому я прошу  их присутствовать на уроках на протяжении всего первого года обучения. Зная и видя все успехи и неудачи своего малыша, никто никогда не будет предъявлять необоснованных претензий.

А, вообще, "оценочная" тема в музыкальном обучении - долгий разговор.

----------


## marcisa

> Не могли бы вы сохранить учебник в другом формате. У меня старый комп. и формат docx не читает.


 Здесь таже книжеца только в Ворде старом. Должно открытся. Если не получится, то скажите в какой программе вам надо сохранить..
http://files.mail.ru/MQAH9E подготовительный класс соль-о

----------


## Галина Ш.

> А, вообще, "оценочная" тема в музыкальном обучении - долгий разговор.


А я не люблю ставить оценки!!!!!!!!!!!в любом классе.

----------


## Zolannet

> А, вообще, "оценочная" тема в музыкальном обучении - долгий разговор.


Задели за живое!!! Действительно долгий разговор... У нас в школе на последнем заседании отдела как раз поднимался вопрос о критериях оценок, точнее, пятерок. За какой уровень можно ребенку ставить "пять"? В качестве критериев предлагались следующие - сложность программ, их соответствие "классу", техническая подвинутость, выступление на концертах отдела и отчетных концертах и т.п. А чем измерить любовь к музыке? прилежание? ответственное отношение к занятиям? А разве не бывает в педагогической практике ситуаций, когда ребенка просто необходимо поощрить, поддержать, когда "справедливый" трояк поставит преграду на дальнейшем пути в музыку? У нас была долгая дискуссия, после которой у меня осталось убеждение, что при отсутствии отбора в школу по способностям оценки становятся критерием этих способностей - успеваешь развиваться в соответствии с программами - "пять", развиваешься медленнее или не так целенаправленно - "три"... Я не согласна! Я не могу ставить ребенку "три" за несформированный слух, к примеру... Я всегда ставлю за отдачу! Постарался - "пять", ну и что, что на концерте не выступал...

----------


## Сиделена77

А у нас десятибальная система. Честно говоря,  после 5-тибальной до сих пор не могу к ней привыкнуть.

----------


## Галина Ш.

*Zolannet*,
 Готова подписаться под каждым словом! Спасибо.

----------


## елена1321

Девочки,если у кого есть программа для подготовительного отделения по фортепиано,поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Nata_li

У меня та-же проблема. Пока нашла только вот это. Здесь можно кое-что почерпнуть.
http://www.openclass.ru/dig-resource/44625

----------


## taurika

А нет ли у кого случайно этой книжицы:
пособие:И.Сафарова «Игры для организации пианистических движений»
Там интересные пальчиковые игры для малышей

----------


## Muzikantka

> А нет ли у кого случайно этой книжицы:
> пособие:И.Сафарова «Игры для организации пианистических движений»
> Там интересные пальчиковые игры для малышей


Могу прислать в личку контакты Илизы Сафаровой, она по почте высылает наложенным платежом. Стоимость 100 руб., стоимость пересылки нужно уточнять у неё.

----------


## теория

http://files.mail.ru/NDZO22
Первозванская Т. Учебник0сказка 1ч.

----------


## Тяка

У нас в школе подготовительное отделение существует уже около 10 лет. В этом году мы опять "перешли" на самоокупаемость. Оплата 490 рублей. родители говорят - нормально. Занятия только групповые: хор, шумовой оркестр, слушание музыки (элементарная нотная грамота). Программы написаны педагогами школы, все три авторские, прошли лицензирование.  Конкретно по оркестру - много Орфа, много Тютюнниковой, плюс мои личные "наблюдашки".

----------


## Надюшечка

> интересные идеи и с медалями и с печатью. а где берут печати? с ними ведь один раз купил и много раз используй... а медали каждый раз делать надо...


Мы заказали печати для подготовишек-4-6 леток с отделения Комплексной подготовительной группы в одной фирме. Там на каждой печати гномики- Док-замечательно,Весельчак- молодец, и Ворчун-редко его ставим ,это если ребенок на уроке разбаловался очень или ленился.Только дети как выяснилось их колекционируют, и иногда наоборот просят Ворчуна

----------


## marcisa

С печатями вы здорово придумали. Мы просто даём наклейку тому, кто старался. Уважаемые коллеги, посоветуйте , пожалуйста, интересные прописи по сольфеджио для подготовишек, для малышей. Я видела несколько вариантов, но они, скучноваты для детей дошкольной группы.

----------


## Muzikantka

*1 и 2 мая 2011 г. в САМАРЕ* состоится практический семинар "Коммуникативные танцы и игры для дошкольников от 3 до 7 лет" для всех интересующихся занятиями музыкой с детьми. На семинар приглашаются преподаватели музыки детских учебных заведений, гувернеры, педагоги ДМШ, воспитатели детских садов, работающие с группами детей в возрасте от 3-х до 7 лет и все желающие.

Ведущая - *Илиза САФАРОВА* (Екатеринбург), вице-президент Российского педагогического общества Карла Орфа, музыкант, педагог, физиолог.

РАСПИСАНИЕ:
1 мая с 11-00 до 18-30 (начало регистрации в 10-15)
2 мая с 10-00 до 17-30

2-х дневный практический семинар для педагогов раскрывает вопросы:
- открытости и общительности;
- внимания, собранности и организованности;
- баланса внутреннего состояния и сбалансированного взаимодействия;
- уверенности в сохранности своих границ и чувства границ других.

План семинара
1 день:
• Игры - знакомства.
• Игры с придумками.
• Игры на внимание к ведущему.
• Игры-массажки.
• Фиксированные танцы.

2 день:
• Игры и танцы с усложнением координационных задач.
• Пальчиковые игры.
• Коммуникативные игры с предметами и без предметов (палочки, резинки).
• Создание танца.
• Фиксированные танцы.


СТОИМОСТЬ ДВУХДНЕВНОГО СЕМИНАРА:
для физических лиц 2 000 рублей
для организаций 2 250 рублей

СКИДКИ ДЛЯ ФИЗИЧЕСКИХ ЛИЦ:
• Полная предоплата до 15 апреля даёт скидку 400 руб. и гарантирует место на
семинаре
• Членам Российского Педагогического общества Карла Орфа скидка 100 руб.

ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНАЯ ЗАПИСЬ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНА!
По поводу записи обращаться к Ирине Корнеевой по электронной почте
korn_ira@mail.ru или на этом форуме в личку

Место проведения семинара:
Самара, пл. Куйбышева, 1
(левое крыло Самарского театра оперы и балета), второй этаж.
Детская экспериментальная центральная хоровая школа-десятилетка.

Вход в здание театра осуществляется через охрану по спискам.

КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ ОГРАНИЧЕНО до 30 человек.

Памятка участника семинара:
• Для занятий на семинаре необходима мягкая обувь и удобная одежда.
• Видеосъемки исключены.
• Мобильные телефоны на время занятия отключаются.

По окончании семинара выдается удостоверение от Образовательно-консультационного центра "Альт" (г. Екатеринбург)

----------


## iren.skripka

Я тоже занимаюсь со всеми желающими детьми. Пусть они поют не так чисто как хотелось бы, но зато у них горят глаза и они с энтузиазмом берутся за новое задание. Меня огорчает то. что приходиться заниматься с теми за которых платит мама и она хочет чтобы ребенок пел, выступал на концертах, а самому ребенку это совсем не нужно. От этого хромает дисциплина. Делаешь кучу замечаний - в результате у ребенка радостный вздох после окончания занятия и у меня испорченное настроение. Готова работать бесплатно с детками, которые стремятся чемуто научиться.

----------

